#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Τι πρέπει να ξέρετε για τα Ρίχτερ και τις κατασκευές. ( Για τους μη μηχανικούς )

## seismic

Τι πρέπει να ξέρετε για τα Ρίχτερ και τις κατασκευές.
Όταν γίνει ένας σεισμός το πρώτο που ρωτάμε είναι το μέγεθος του σεισμού για να συγκρίνουμε το πόσο καταστρεπτικός είναι.
Αυτό είναι λάθος, διότι το μέγεθος του σεισμού δεν αντιπροσωπεύει πάντα τις αστοχίες που υφίστανται οι δομικές κατασκευές.
Ένας μικρός σεισμός μπορεί να δημιουργήσει μεγαλύτερες καταστροφές στις κατασκευές, από έναν άλλο πολύ μεγαλύτερο σεισμό. 
Γιατί όμως συμβαίνει αυτό?
Διότι υπάρχουν πάρα πολύ παράγοντες που επιδρούν στην μετάδοση ( μεταφορά ) ενέργειας του σεισμού από την εστία προς την κατασκευή.
α) Πρώτος παράγοντας είναι η απόσταση του επίκεντρου του σεισμού, από την κατοικία την δική μας. Δηλαδή ένας σεισμός 8 Ρίχτερ με επίκεντρο την Κρήτη θα καταστρέψει τα κτήρια εκεί, αλλά δεν θα επηρεάσει καθόλου τα κτήρια της Αθήνας.
β) Δεύτερος παράγοντας είναι το εστιακό βάθος που γίνεται ένας σεισμός, και αυτός ο παράγοντας έχει να κάνει με την απόσταση της εστίας του σεισμού από την κατασκευή.
Ένας επιφανειακός σεισμός έχει μεγαλύτερη επιτάχυνση από έναν βαθύ σεισμό, διότι υπάρχει η συσχέτιση ενέργειας και μάζας. Ο επιφανειακός σεισμός διαχειρίζεται μικρότερη ποσότητα πετρωμάτων οπότε η ενέργειά ( επιτάχυνση ) που φθάνει πάνω στις κατασκευές είναι μεγαλύτερη. Οι επιφανειακοί όμως σεισμοί, αν και είναι καταστροφικοί δεν μεταδίδονται σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις.
Αντίθετα ένας βαθύς σεισμός διεγείρει όλα τα πετρώματα και γίνεται αισθητός σε πολύ μεγάλες αποστάσεις.
γ) Ο τρίτος παράγοντας είναι το μέσον μεταφοράς της σεισμικής ενέργειας από την εστία του σεισμού προς την κατασκευή. Συνήθως στα πολύ σκληρά πετρώματα η μετάδοση ή αλλιώς η μεταφορά της σεισμικής ενέργειας είναι πολύ πιο μεγάλη από ότι είναι στα μαλακά πετρώματα και ακόμα μικρότερη ενέργεια μεταφέρουν τα μαλακά εδάφη.
δ) Ένας άλλος πολύ σοβαρός παράγοντας έχει να κάνει με το ύψος της κατασκευής.
Ένας μακρινός και βαθύς σεισμός καταστρέφει πιο εύκολα τα πολύ ψιλά κτήρια,
ενώ ένας κοντινός σεισμός με μικρό εστιακό βάθος καταστρέφει εύκολα τα χαμηλά κτήρια, αφήνοντας άθικτα τα ψιλά κτήρια. Αυτό έχει να κάνει με την ιδιοσυχνότητα εδάφους κατασκευής. Δέστε το πάρα κάτω παράδειγμα. ( πείραμα στο βίντεο )
Θα καταλάβετε γιατί τα Ρίχτερ δεν συνδέονται πάντα με την αστοχία των κατασκευών, διότι αυτό που μετράει στην τελική είναι η ενέργεια ( επιτάχυνση ) που φτάνει κάτω από την κατασκευή, καθώς και η ιδιοσυχνότητα εδάφους κατασκευής. 


Αν γίνει ένας σεισμός, ( κούφια η ώρα ) όλα τα κανάλια τηλεόρασης θα φιλοξενούν σεισμολόγους και θα τους ρωτούν αν θα ξαναγίνει σεισμός. 
Εγώ που τους βρήκα την λύση, αδιαφορούν έστω και να μου πάρουν μία μικρή συνέντευξη?
Βασικά το αρνούνται... ( εκτός το Ζούγκλα.gr το οποίο μου πήρε συνέντευξη ) 
Είμαι παράλογος που αυτό το θεωρώ παράλογο? 
Πότε θα γίνει σεισμός ? Ωραία πέστε ότι με χρόνια με καιρούς θα βρούμε την επιστημονική απάντηση στο πότε θα γίνει ένας σεισμός, με την ένταση και το επίκεντρο που θα τον χαρακτηρίζει. 
Το λύσαμε το πρόβλημα? 
Στις πιο πολλές περιπτώσεις ο σεισμός δεν είναι αυτός που σκοτώνει τους ανθρώπους. 
Οι κατασκευές των ανθρώπων μας σκοτώνουν, στην διάρκεια ενός σεισμού. 
Αν κάποτε έχουμε την δυνατότητα να προβλέψουμε πότε θα γίνει ένας σεισμός, απλά θα βγαίνουμε από τα σπίτια μας για να μην σκοτωθούμε. 
Τα σπίτια μας? ....αυτά δεν μπορούν να τρέξουν να σωθούν... δηλαδή καλή είναι η πρόβλεψη του σεισμού, αλλά καλύτερα είναι αν κατορθώσουμε να κατασκευάζουμε 
κτήρια που τον σεισμό να τον έχουν φίλο. 


-Τι δουλειά κάνεις; 
-Σεισμολόγος. 
-Δηλαδή τι ακριβώς κάνεις; 
-Ε, να... μελετάω τους σεισμούς. 
-Δηλαδή; Μπορείς να τους προβλέψεις; 
-Όχι, δεν υπάρχει τέτοια δυνατότητα. 
-Τουλάχιστον, όταν τελικά γίνει σεισμός, μπορείς να πεις αν επίκειται κι άλλος, μικρότερος ή μεγαλύτερος; 
-Όχι, αυτό δε γίνεται. 
-Όταν λοιπον γίνει σεισμός, μπορείς να συμβουλέψεις τους πολίτες αν είναι καλύτερο να μείνουν στα σπίτια τους ή να φύγουν; 
-Όχι, δεν μπορώ να πάρω την ευθύνη, γιατί αυτό συνεπάγεται πρόβλεψη σεισμού. 
-Ε τότε πώς περνάς το χρόνο σου σαν σεισμολόγος; 
-Κάθε που γίνει κάποιος σεισμός, με καλούν όλες οι εκπομπές της τηλεόρασης και γίνεται ο εξής διάλογος.. 
Δημ. -Κύριε Παπαμπάφο, είχατε προβλέψει το σεισμό; 
-Ε, χμμ, εξετάζαμε από καιρό τη σεισμική δραστηριότητα της περιοχής, αλλά δεν το λέγαμε για να μη σπείρουμε τον πανικό στον κόσμο. 
Δημ. -Υπήρχαν δηλαδή ενδείξεις για τον τόπο και το χρόνο που θα εκδηλωθεί; 
-Όχι. Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια δυνατότητα. 
Δημ. -Αυτός ήταν ο κύριος σεισμός; 
-Μπορεί και ναι, μπορεί και όχι. Αν πάντως δε γίνει άλλος μεγαλύτερος σεισμός, αυτό θα σημαίνει πως ήταν ο κύριος. 
Δημ. -Εεεε, ναι. Πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Και τι πρέπει να κάνουν οι πολίτες που μας παρακολουθούν ανήσυχοι αυτήν τη στιγμή; 
-Πάνω απ' όλα όχι πανικός! Ο πανικός είναι ο χειρότερος σύμβουλος. 
Δημ. -Θα μπορούσαν μήπως να πάρουν κάποια μέτρα προστασίας; 
-Να απομακρύνουν τα βαριά αντικείμενα και τις εγκυκλοπαίδειες από τα ψηλά ράφια. 
Δημ. -Ευχαριστούμε πολύ που καθησυχάζετε τον κόσμο. 
-Να τονίσω μόνο, κλείνοντας, ότι είναι κρίσιμα τα πρώτα 24ωρα.

----------


## seismic

Συνέχεια της προηγούμενης ανάρτησης.. 
Γιατί οι μακρινοί και εις βάθος σεισμοί καταστρέφουν τις πολυόροφες κατασκευές ενώ οι κοντινοί με μικρό εστιακό βάθος καταστρέφουν τις χαμηλές κατασκευές?
Θα σας δώσω ένα παράδειγμα για να καταλάβουμε γιατί αυτό συμβαίνει. 
Αν πετάξουμε μια πέτρα στο νερό μιας λίμνης, θα παρατηρήσουμε να δημιουργούνται κύματα στην επιφάνειά της.
Τα πρώτα κύματα γύρο από το μέρος που έπεσε η πέτρα είναι μικρά σε πλάτος κύματος αλλά πολύ γρήγορα  και όσο εξαπλώνονται έχουν μεγαλύτερο πλάτος και μικρότερη ταχύτητα. Ακριβός έτσι μεταδίδεται και ο σεισμός.
Στις πολυώροφες κατασκευές όταν περνά κάτω από το έδαφος ένα κύμα σεισμού πολύ γρήγορο ( με μεγάλη επιτάχυνση ) αλλά με μικρό πλάτος ταλάντωσης  (κοντινός σεισμός με μικρό εστιακό βάθος) η πολυώροφη κατασκευή απορροφά όλη αυτήν την ενέργεια διότι τα υποστυλώματα και οι δοκοί έχουν μεγαλύτερη ελαστικότητα από ότι έχουν τα στοιχεία μιας χαμηλής κατασκευής. Δηλαδή όσο το πλάτος κύματος είναι μέσα στην ελαστική περιοχή του φέροντα οργανισμού, η επιτάχυνση δεν προκαλεί ζημιές όσο γρήγορη και να είναι διότι όλη η ενέργεια του σεισμού απορροφάτε από την κατασκευή.
Αν όμως έχουμε μεγάλο πλάτος ταλάντωσης και μικρή επιτάχυνση, οι πολυώροφες κατασκευές ξεπερνούν το όριο
της ελαστικότητας και περνούν σε πλαστικές καταστάσεις αστοχίας.
Αν μάλιστα ο σεισμός αυτός έχει και μεγάλη διάρκεια, το πλάτος ταλάντωσης στους ανώτερους ορόφους μεγαλώνει σταδιακά προς το άπυρο. Μετά από αυτήν την κατάσταση κανένας κορμός στοιχείου δεν μπορεί να μείνει ακέραιος.
 Μία χαμηλή κατασκευή που έχει μικρότερη ταλάντωση, έχει και μικρότερη ελαστικότητα που αυτό σημαίνει πολλά.
Σημαίνει = α) μικρότερη σεισμική απόσβεση.
Σημαίνει = β) μικρότερη ταλάντωση οπότε και μικρότερη παραμόρφωση.
Σημαίνει = γ) Μεγαλύτερη σεισμική ενέργεια πάνω στον φέροντα η οποία δεν μπορεί να απορροφηθεί. 
Σημαίνει = δ) ότι έχει πρόβλημα στην μεγάλη επιτάχυνση, ενώ στην μικρή επιτάχυνση με μεγάλο πλάτος
ταλάντωσης δεν έχει πρόβλημα γιατί απλά δυναμικά ακολουθεί το έδαφος.

Με λίγα λόγια τις πολυώροφες κατασκευές τις επηρεάζει το μεγάλο πλάτος ταλάντωσης, ενώ τις χαμηλές η μεγάλη επιτάχυνση του εδάφους.
Φυσικά όλες οι κατασκευές χαμηλές και ψιλές κατασκευές θα πέσουν όταν έχουμε σεισμό με ακραίες καταστάσεις σε επιτάχυνση, σε πλάτος κύματος και σε χρονική διάρκεια. 

Όλα αυτά τα προβλήματα τα λύνει η ευρεσιτεχνία μου τόσο στις ψιλές όσο και στις χαμηλές κατασκευές, διότι από την μία δεν αφήνει να μεγαλώσει το πλάτος ταλάντωσης της κατασκευής στους πάνω ορόφους, και από την άλλη μεγαλώνει την δυναμική της προς τις τέμνουσες.

----------

